# Favourite chapters - The Fellowship of the Ring



## Ithrynluin (Dec 12, 2004)

Which are they and why?

How does the Fellowship of the Ring compare to the other two volumes for you?

Try to narrow it down to 3, or 5 at the most...


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 12, 2004)

Although every chapter would qualify as my "favourite" I think it comes down to just one-A Conspiracy Unmasked. This has to be one of the warmest chapters in the book-the Hobbits before they become travellers, before they become heroes...before they become themselves. There is something undeniably beautiful about this chapter, I don't know why I like it so much; and of course, it is topped off by the "shocking" revelation that the Hobbits knew about Frodo's little plan-though there were several hints beforehand.

So my vote goes to 'A Conspiracy Unmasked' the last innocent chapter in the book.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 12, 2004)

That was beautifully stated, Inder. And I think we all know what you mean when you say each chapter is your favourite.

Alas, I cannot restrain myself to voting for just one chapter (actually, I'm having difficulties choosing even only 5 - didn't see that one backfire ). 

After giving it some thought, this is my decision:

_Three is Company_ - for similar reasons as Inder gave for his favourite chapter. The three hobbits start an adventure of their own, which seems all innocent and pleasant until their blood grows cold upon hearing the cries of the Nazgul. It is this mixture that I enjoy the most about this chapter. One can just imagine the beauty of the Shire and the Green Hill Country - a perfect country for walking!

_Many Meetings_ - A great reunion in beautiful Imladris. We are kept wating and hoping along with Frodo whether he will get to see Bilbo - and he does, and it is a joyous reunion indeed. The Hall of Fire is a big reason why I fancy this chapter so much, it is simply so _elvish_, as is the rest of Rivendell too of course, but this part especially with its song and poetry...

_The Bridge of Khazad-dûm_ - An encounter of a Maia with a fellow Maia. One doesn't get to see many instances of _that_! Gandalf's death is a poignant and highly emotional moment.

_The Mirror of Galadriel_ and _Farewell to Lórien_ - What can I say? I'm a Galadriel obsessee and that's that!  The Lady is simply wonderful - mysterious, powerful, noble, a living 'relic' of the elder days! Her 'performance' at the Mirror is probably my favourite scene of all - wielding her elvish ring, toying with the thought of owning the One, and then rejecting it - just marvelous. And the gift giving scene is fabulous too. Lórien is just so ethereal, the reader is immersed in it's aura of magic, much more so than in Rivendell, and the Fellowship notes this also as they leave down the Anduin.


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 12, 2004)

I have to go with "Many Meetings" as my favorite. It is a nice break to the story after the first "tragic" event in the book occurs, and it can put the reader into a good mood, reading about all of the joy and cheerfulness in that chapter. It is also the last time you really get to see the Hobbits together as friends, whereas throughout the rest of the story they seem more like comrades in a war, just fighting together side by side to protect themselves, without any time for real friendship. To me it's just a great addition to the story.


----------



## Arvedui (Dec 17, 2004)

_The Shadow of the Past_ and _The Council of Elrond_ are among my favourites because of all the reference to the past times.

_The Mirror of Galadriel_ is just beautiful, together with _Lothlórien_ which I forgot to vote for.


----------



## Niniel (Dec 17, 2004)

The Concil of Elrond- I just love the style it's written in; every sentence full of importance. You can just sense how all those present must have felt when they found out this little ring was the doom of the world, and especially poor little Frodo.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 17, 2004)

I also checked "The Shadow of the Past", because I like learning about the history of ME.


----------



## treebeardgarden (Dec 19, 2004)

I have 3 favorite chapters, a long expected party, the Council of elrond & the breaking of the fellowingship.

A long expected party.
This shows right from the sart that hobittsare amazing creatures, they have an excellent sense of humour, and are very resourcefull. We are also introduced to Gandalf. It even shows that amongst simple people like hobitts there are some you would not want to know, the sackville/baginses.

The council of Elrond
This is where we first meet the entire fellowship. We see even to people that have never before seen the one ring it has an influence on them. We discover how the ring must be destroyed. Finally we see the courage of Frodo with his assertion that he will take the ring to mount doom.

The breaking of the fellowship
Here we see Boromirs true colours, at his ending. We are shown that Frodo again has the courage to make the correct decisions. Sam once again shows his loyalty to Frodo. We also discover how active Saruman has become. Best of all it is the major killing of the orcs that we read about.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 26, 2005)

_The Council of Elrond_ - Really love this chapter, and I never really understand those who see it as a dry history lesson that gets in the way of the story. It simply rocks - that is all.

_The Bridge of Khazad-dum_ - A real shocker when I first read this chapter, so it holds a fond place in my imaginings. Seeing Gandalf fall so soon after learning of Balin's fate was a real blow to a dyed in the wool _Hobbit_ fan like myself. Gandalf's encounter with the Balrog was beautifully executed.

_Lothlorien_ - Love this chapter for it's haunting beauty, which seems to fit so well with the mourning both we as readers, and the Fellowship themselves, feel for the loss of Gandalf. One of the most beautiful places east of the Sundering Seas - which really comes across in Tolkien's description.


----------



## Meselyn (Jan 26, 2005)

_The Breaking Of The Fellowship_- I like the huge battle scence. It's just so great.


----------



## Morgul Agent (Feb 4, 2005)

I voted for:

Long Expected Party - I just LOVE the beginning, because I know I'm diving back into Middle-Earth...the misleading calm of the opening chapters is great.

Shadow of the Past - One of the best pieces of exposition in the books, where Gandalf tells Frodo all about Sauron and the One Ring, and the plot starts to thicken.

Sign of the Prancing Pony - I just love something about the arrival in Bree.. finally they meet Strider, and aren't on their own.. Also there's all the mix up with Butterbur forgetting his letter....great stuff.

Flight to the Ford - Such a good scene, how can I be the first to vote for it? Especially in the book, when Frodo goes it alone (sans Arwen). Crazy intense Ringwraith action!

Journey in the Dark & Bridge of Khazad-Dum - I love the trip through Moria, and then Gandalf vs. the Balrog. Probably the real climax of the book.

(PS I'm surprised so many voted for the Council of Elrond... I too love Middle-Earth's history, and love hearing all about Saruman and everything else..but it is a long chapter, and many people have trouble reading it! I, however, prefer my history in Bag End, from Gandalf in the Shadow of the Past!)


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 7, 2005)

STRIDER STRIDER STRIDER! Undeniably Strider!

The man gives me shivers down my back when he walks into the room in that scene (well, when he turns up sitting in a chair in that scene). The whole "Can we trust him?" bit is offset so wonderfully by the amazing dialog. It is a talky scene, I suppose, but gosh, what a great way to introduce such a great character!

That said, I am surprised to see it is third on the list for popularity (that will probably change.).

Great scene. I just can't get past the lines "I am called Strider."

What I like best is that it ends up on such a note of unsurity. Frodo trusts him. Sam does not. We find out that the quest is not going to be as simple as we thought. We may have lost Gandalf forever. We are at least three months behind schedule. There are sulking bad guys on our tail as well as the quite obvious scary guys. And our only hope is a tall, dark stranger who may just be a villain.

Great stuff.


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 7, 2005)

I like The Council of Elrond because this chapter is very interesting - Elrond and Gandalf tell us asout Gollum, The One ring and Ilisdur. We got a lot of information about the history of Me. 
I saw this is the favourite chapter of 16 per cent of our users


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Feb 18, 2005)

ARRRGGGHHH!!! I hate myself!!!! I just did something incredibly stupid. I got so excited when I saw what this poll was about that I voted without even thinking about anything, and only read _afterward_ that I was only supposed to vote for 5 possibilities!

I am SSOOOOOOOOOOOOO sorry! I am guilty, I am a bad little hobbit-girl, but please don't be too angry with me, I could not help myself. This book is my precious...they don't have they right to take any of my favorite parts away from me.

Anyway, after realizing my error I have decided after much agonizing that with the rule of five only my choices would be:

Strider 

A Knife in the Dark

Flight to the Ford

Lothlórien 

The Mirror of Galadriel

So, if some kindly mod would have the goodness to delete the rest of my votes (seven of them) I would be very much obliged.

I must repeat, I AM SO TERRIBLY SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But you're cruel to poor Smeagol this way, they won't lets us keep the _PRECIOUSSSSS_ *hysterical sobbing*


----------



## Bergil (Mar 2, 2005)

I really liked the Long Expected Party, and the council of Elrond. Both of which for the same reason. They both explain a lot of things. In the Long Expected Party it is told about Bilbo, how Frodo comes to Bag End, the Ring leaving, etc. In the Council of Elrond they talk about the Lonely Mountain, Moria, Gollum, Gandlaf locked up in Orthanc, what to do with the ring, etc. They both just have a lot of background information about their current situation with the quest/ring.


----------



## greypilgrim (Mar 3, 2005)

I like Long Expected Party too. Hobbits are too funny!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 3, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> Which are they and why?
> 
> How does the Fellowship of the Ring compare to the other two volumes for you?
> 
> Try to narrow it down to 3, or 5 at the most...



This is the first time I've ever seen a poll where more than one choice is permitted, how did you set that up?

It's interesting: I discovered that my "favorite chapters" (a concept which I consider nonsensical), or at least the ones which give me a warm pleasant feeling, are the ones involving "homely" activities: food, fun, and friendship.

Barley


----------



## angnor (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, messed this one up and only voted for one. But, I'll list a couple just because I can...

_Flight to the Ford_: I love the tension in the chapter, help unlooked for, and Frodo's defiance at the end. Watching the Ringwraith's get swept away is particularly rewarding after the past two chapters of dread.

_The Council of Elrond_: Old friends, good food, and a little peace. Almost a happy ending right here. Plus all the wonderful filling in that goes on. So many characters to hear from, so many interesting stories...

_The Mirror of Galadriel_: The writing in this chapter is just incredible. The whole chapter haunts me in a way. From the description of the sanctuary, how she prepares the mirror, to how Frodo and Sam are torn at their visions. Her speech and rejection of the ring are are audible as you read. Very vivid.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 1, 2005)

Could it be? _The Great River_ is the least popular chapter? Nobody fond of Legolas shooting at a Nazgul? Or Gollum creeping after the company?


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 1, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> Could it be? _The Great River_ is the least popular chapter? Nobody fond of Legolas shooting at a Nazgul? Or Gollum creeping after the company?


I don't like that chapter. It was difficult to read it in English and it was difficult to understand it even in Bulgarian! It seens that the other persons don't like it, too.


----------



## cupn00dles (Jul 1, 2005)

The Bridge of Khazad-dûm absolutely... And not only the book's chapter but the respective scenes in the movie too  The reason can be simply put this way: "You... shall not... PASS!"  C ya in hell stoopid shadowy flaming creature! yay! XD


----------



## ingolmo (Jul 4, 2005)

1- Strider: Aragorn comes, and so do a lot of revelations. 
2- A Long-expected party: A lot of Shire in it. While I don't like hobbits too much, I love the Shire. And the events are fun in this chapter. 
3- The Mirror of Galadriel: A lot of interesting things in this chapter, and all the characters of the Fellowship undergo a mysterious experience. And there's the mirror itself. 
4- The Great River: Argonath, the Pillar of the Kings. And Aragorns emotions.


----------



## Berserker (Jul 7, 2005)

Many meetings, The Council Of Elrond and Lothlórien.


Those chapters give me peace.


----------



## Halasían (Apr 17, 2021)

Favourite chapters - The Fellowship of the Ring​


Ithrynluin said:


> Which are they and why?
> How does the Fellowship of the Ring compare to the other two volumes for you?


I picked four as it is hard to narrow down, but I'll whittle my choices I mention here down to two for each book.

Book I:
*Fog on the Barrow-Downs - *I thought the whole Tom Bombadil chapter was a drag, so when they started out across the historical lands of Cardolan, the Barrows and the Wights intrigued me and was a bit creepy.
*At the Sign of The Prancing Pony - **Because it was a glimpse into a vital Inn at a crossroads town. We meet Strider, and we see Frodo be foolish. *​
Book II
*Council of Elrond - *Because a whole lot of the bigger story is revealed here. I have read in many posts on many forums over the years that it is the most boring part to read, but the whole discussion is fascinating and intriguing to me.

*Mirror of Galadriel* - Because of the fascination I have with Galadriel and the whole concept of the Mirror.

Fellowship with its prologue drew me into the deeper story that I had glimpsed from reading The Hobbit!


----------



## SarumanofManyColours (May 9, 2021)

_The Council of Elrond_ personally for me because I like a lot of background info and exposition and Council of Elrond has plenty of that; it also has the first "introduction" of Saruman, who (as you can probably tell) is one of my favourite characters.

_The Bridge of Khazad-dûm _is just a great, tense chapter and Gandalf just facing off the Balrog was extremely epic.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 9, 2021)

T.A.Shippey's analysis of the Council of Elrond chapter certainly gave me new insights into Tolkien's mastery of literary decorum. I recommend it.


----------



## Ealdwyn (May 11, 2021)

Fog on the Barrow Downs - so creepy and atmospheric
The Council of Elrond - possibly my #1 chapter. Yes, there's a lot of exposition, but I find it completely fascinating.
A journey in the dark/The bridge of Khazad-Dum - I love the whole Moria sequence - it's so exciting!


----------



## tomthehobbit (Jul 20, 2021)

The Council of Elrond is a my fav, then most of the other folllow. Not too keen on Mirror of Galadriel.


----------

